# Momonga (Overlord) vs. Kirito (SAO)



## MAPSK (Jul 24, 2015)

So one day the glorious Momonga-sama is sitting on his throne like a boss and he sees this little cunt out traveling the game world in his magic mirror:



Deciding this faggotty-ass bitch might be worth his time as an experiment to test his power in this new world, he decides to teleport out into the world to meet him (and then kill him).

Scenario 1: SAO Kirito vs. Black Knight Momonga 
Scenario 2: Alfheim Online Kirito vs. Momonga w/o the Staff of Ainz Ooal Gown
Scenario 3: GGO Kirito vs. Momonga w/ the Staff of Ainz Ooal Gown

Not touching Alicization arc Kirito because I know fuck all about those feats other than that they're supposedly ridiculous 

Each scenario should be repeated twice, once speed equal and once speed unequal. PIS/CIS is off, location is the Great Tomb of Nazarick. If this is too easy for Momonga, then restrict his memory spells, OHKO spells, and Overlord aura (but really, what's the point then? )


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 24, 2015)

what change for momonga in each of these scenarios again ?
the way he is going to kill him ? 
on topic, momonga should be around the building range and with supersonic+ to hypersonic flight speed so unless we are going to scalle kirito to silver crown i think this should be a pretty even fight (obvious hax apart)


----------



## MAPSK (Jul 24, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> what change for momonga in each of these scenarios again ?
> the way he is going to kill him ?



Pretty much. Variety is the spice of un-life


----------



## Kazu (Jul 25, 2015)

Feats and whatever


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 25, 2015)

> on topic, momonga should be around the building range and with supersonic+



Er how the hell is momonga building level when he had a feat of turning a whole swamp land with 7 tribes of lizardman in it into ice, secondly His fight with his vampire subordinate turned a whole forest/grassland area into a desert and one of his subordinate in the very first volume terraformed a grassland into a mountain range...

Also Kirito have any form of spacial resistance? Grab heart would end this in the speed equal scenario every time if he doesn't


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 25, 2015)

Haha, Momonga is probably hitting town level or so. His fight with Shalltear pretty much nuked a pretty large area to desert status. And a much weaker Cocytus is capable of turning an entire swamp to ice... while trying to hold back. 
Simply put, Momonga cuts him to fuckin pieces. Or wrecks him with one of his numerous hax abilities.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 25, 2015)

The swamp feat definitely puts him into MCB range... Unless you think 7 town of lizardman who are at war at each other will be fitting into a single town sized swamp.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 25, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> The swamp feat definitely puts him into MCB range... Unless you think 7 town of lizardman who are at war at each other will be fitting into a single town sized swamp.



As i recall the swamp that was turned into ice was not ONLY the place of the 7 lizardman were because, all the tribes saw it turning into ice, including the lizardman not in battle


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 25, 2015)

Either way momonga solos with the power of quality

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 25, 2015)

There's also that weather manipulation where he covered the whole swamp area including the forest surrounding it with Storm clouds.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 25, 2015)

@shade
because i'm not even near to any of these fights 
also the last feat is where building level is coming from


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 25, 2015)

Sorry fior the spoiler Iwan


----------



## MAPSK (Jul 25, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Sorry fior the spoiler



Well at least now I know there will be good feats to calc by the end of the first volume once I'm finally done reading it


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 26, 2015)

lokoxDZz said:


> Either way momonga solos with the power of quality



Rightfully so, too. 
Qin Yu vs Bleach Verse coming up.


----------



## willyvereb (Jul 26, 2015)

I think Momonga did more than jut building-bust against Shallotte or whatever.

Anyways, I predict a Kirito x Bearhug ending.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BreakFlame (Jul 26, 2015)

Non-Alcization Kirito vs someone with actual feats

Spite thread is spiteful



I approve


----------



## JustThisOne (Jul 26, 2015)

Also during the fight with the Zy'tl Q'ae, Momonga stopped time twice just to make it look like a Christmas tree before he blew it up.


----------



## MAPSK (Jul 26, 2015)

Damn, I didn't know he got this OP 

Yeah, probably should've at least finished reading the first volume before making this thread. Oh well, the intention was never to make it a fair fight anyway


----------



## JustThisOne (Jul 27, 2015)

The fight with the Zy'tl Q'ae occurs in the first drama CD. It takes place after volume 3.


----------



## BreakFlame (Jul 27, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> Damn, I didn't know he got this OP
> 
> Yeah, probably should've at least finished reading the first volume before making this thread. Oh well, the intention was never to make it a fair fight anyway



You realize someone could make a rematch thread for Alcization Kirito and turn this right on its head, right? He's some degree of relativistic and continental in that one.


----------



## Kazu (Jul 27, 2015)

I'd like to see some sort of proof for this. 

Because I've never heard anything of the sort.


----------



## JustThisOne (Jul 27, 2015)

In volume 3 of Overlord, Shalltear easily caught a blade moving close to light speed. If the narration is accurate.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 27, 2015)

Pretty sure that was a hyperbole.. 

Shaltear was figthing the guy wielding a Katana..


----------



## JustThisOne (Jul 27, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Pretty sure that was a hyperbole..
> 
> Shaltear was figthing the guy wielding a Katana..



Yeah, I thought so too.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 27, 2015)

You'll probably get MHS feat once someone start dodging those cloud to ground lightning magic Ainz group uses.


----------



## MAPSK (Jul 27, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> You'll probably get MHS feat once someone start dodging those cloud to ground lightning magic Ainz group uses.



Those can be surprisingly disappointing sometimes


----------



## MAPSK (Jul 27, 2015)

BreakFlame said:


> The SAO characters get "God" avatars in the final arc. Asuna can reshape the ground like she's a level designer (and creates a bridge between two continents or something), Leafa is immortal, Sinon creates a gun out of nothing, Kirito soul-fucks and steals power from the entire world including the other God avatars, Gabriel has the power of nothingness (), etc.
> 
> The damn thing escalates faster than Naruto did after the meteor feat. And they have speed feats based around dodging attacks made out of actual light (as in the element of light) and so on.
> 
> Unfortunately, it got licensed so we're waiting for the official translation, but the guy who was translating it gave the fans at animesuki an extensive summary. However, that doesn't get accepted here so Kirito remains forever building level.



As he deserves 

Also, you gain god powers and all you can think to do with it is make a gun? Got some real fucking creative geniuses here. Not even gonna touch the soulfucking thing


----------



## BreakFlame (Jul 27, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> As he deserves
> 
> Also, you gain god powers and all you can think to do with it is make a gun? Got some real fucking creative geniuses here. Not even gonna touch the soulfucking thing



The gun was able to bypass Gabriels power of nothingness. It wasn't a gun so much as the physical manifestation of the idea of a gun (I know, I didn't get it either). Both Sinon and Gabriel recognize a gun as something that kills you instantly from a distance or something like that, so that's what it did. Despite them being at the aforementioned levels of power.

There was also a time user in that arc who could slash you in the future or in the past. The future slash could be countered, but the past one just kills you instantly, even if the system gives you infinite health.

Another knight had Senbonzakura except on a massively larger scale, which she uses to slaughter an army in the hundreds of thousands.

And so on and so forth. It basically goes from Attack on Titan to Dragon Ball Z in the space of a single arc. They start using something called an Incarnation System which basically lets you do whatever you want as long as you have a strong mental image of it. It's as retarded as it seems.



Anyway, Alcization should be considered completely separate from SAO, seeing as its the same size as the rest of the story and has a massive shift in terms of style and theme.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 27, 2015)

>god

lel...


No seriously...

their are a whole lot of range for god level power

from wall level to Multiversal..


----------



## BreakFlame (Jul 27, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> >god
> 
> lel...
> 
> ...



No, I mean the avatars are actually the virtual worlds pantheon. It's not a term meant to convey power, they're actually that worlds gods. Which is why they have all those weird ass powers.


Anyway, my only point was that Alcization has a vastly inflated level of power compared to the other SAO arcs, and that the OP was smart not to include Alcization since it'd have turned this the wrong way.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 27, 2015)

> they're actually that worlds gods.



and? that still doesn't tell us their power level... It just means they have god level power and we don't know shit about how powerful they are or not.

seriously the only one you mentioned that is high enough is Kirito's soul fucking and it lack any real detail.


----------



## BreakFlame (Jul 27, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> and? that still doesn't tell us their power level... It just means they have god level power and we don't know shit about how powerful they are or not.
> 
> seriously the only one you mentioned that is high enough is Kirito's soul fucking and it lack any real detail.



Asuna rearranges the landmass of a continent in order to make a landbridge, Kirito flash freezes an area of hundreds of miles, someone does a meteor drop, a couple people can ignore durability, Sinon nukes an army of twenty thousand with one shot, etc etc.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 27, 2015)

let's wait for actual translations
because this really looks like bad fanfiction


----------



## Kazu (Jul 27, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> let's wait for actual translations
> because this really looks like bad fanfiction



That really hasn't stopped SAO before.


----------



## kluang (Jul 29, 2015)

AH shit, Seems Rudeus Greyrat can't compete against these two...

On a side note, Overlord got an anime and Mushoku Tensei doesn't?


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 29, 2015)

Mushoku Tensei said:
			
		

> A 34-year-old NEET otaku was chased out from his house by his family. This virgin, plump, unattractive, and penniless nice guy found that his life was heading towards a dead end. He recalled that his life could actually become much better if he can get over the dark history of his life.
> 
> Just when he was at the point of regret, he saw a truck moving at a high speed with 3 high school students in its path. Mustering all his strength, he saves them but ended up getting run over by the truck, which kills him.
> 
> The next time he opens his eyes, he had reincarnated to a world of swords and magic, as Rudeus Greyrat. Born to a new world and a new life, Rudeus declared, "This time, I'll really live my life to the fullest with no regrets!" Thus begins the journey of a newly made man.





			
				genre said:
			
		

> Action  Adventure  Comedy  Drama  Fantasy  *Harem  Mature*  Romance  Seinen



 seriously? this is a pedo's dream come true..

He is 34 years old living in a child's body and has a harem of teenage girls....


----------



## MAPSK (Jul 29, 2015)

My blog on volume one feats is out, and while I haven't gotten to any of the really impressive shit mentioned here, volume 1 feats already put most of Nazarick's denizens on par with Kirito's best feats pre-Alicization, and they've already got a buttload more hax to boot 

I look forward to the day when Overlord fully embraces D&D style wizardry and starts having Momonga teleport planets and shit. Then he can give every form of Kirito the skeletal bitch slap he so richly deserves


----------



## kluang (Jul 29, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> seriously? this is a pedo's dream come true..
> 
> He is 34 years old living in a child's body and has a harem of teenage girls....



The best harem story. The dude isn't some worthless shit like in Sekirei and the girls aren't that dumb. It's action may not be on par with Overlord, but mostly it deals with him not making the same mistake when he was a NEET.

Where can I read Overlord LN. Baka Tsuki only reach the conclusion of the battle with Shalltear.


----------



## BreakFlame (Jul 29, 2015)

kluang said:


> AH shit, Seems Rudeus Greyrat can't compete against these two...
> 
> On a side note, Overlord got an anime and Mushoku Tensei doesn't?



Fairly certain Rudeus is relativistic based on a basic sword ability letting people attack at the speed of light (and it's literal light, a guy can move at light speed and gets countered by it).


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that would be a hyperbole from what I am seeing in this LN, I'm still at volume one but there still has been no proof of character moving nor reacting at that speed.

can you show us where that feat happened?


----------



## BreakFlame (Jul 30, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> I'm pretty sure that would be a hyperbole from what I am seeing in this LN, I'm still at volume one but there still has been no proof of character moving nor reacting at that speed.
> 
> can you show us where that feat happened?



Should be at the end of volume two? The "God of Light" comes at Rudeus, his tsundere girl, and their sword teacher. He was halfway across the world and just appeared there immediately after leaving, and then the teacher blocks him with an attack called "Sword of Light" which is described as the tip of the sword becoming invisible because it moves at the speed of light.

Feel free to fact check if you can find it, that's just what I remember from a little over a year ago.


----------

